# Help Required. Can't find form 11 2007 on Ros.ie



## LB03 (11 Jan 2009)

Hi. Can't seem to find form 11 2007 online. Even after google search. Can anyone send me in the direction of a link to this.

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jan 2009)

you need to download the ROS offline application from ROS. Then from the downloads menu, select the 2007 Form 11. Remember that to file on ROS you then need a ROS digital certificate if you do not already have one.


----------



## LB03 (11 Jan 2009)

Went onto Ros. Then into downloads section but still unable to get form 11. Seems to only give details about form 11 for each year.


----------



## webtax (11 Jan 2009)

Have you refreshed the dowloads page to get the list of latest available downloads?

You also need to make sure that you are using the latest version of Java, as ROS downloads won't work properly on some older versions


----------



## LB03 (11 Jan 2009)

I've downloaded the ros offline application. I've the latest Java software installed but still can't find form 11 2007 in the downloads section.

I don't want to send it in online. Going to post in a hard copy.

More help much appreciated


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jan 2009)

Don't understand why not showing up then on yours, it's there in my ROS offline. You know there was a ROS update recently where you had to log in before December or your cert wouldn't work anymore something to do with Java & other tech stuff. YOu could always ring the ROS helpdesk tomorrow.


----------



## xeresod (12 Jan 2009)

LB03 said:


> I don't want to send it in online. Going to post in a hard copy.


 
You need to look on the Revenue (not ROS) website for blank forms - [broken link removed] is the 2007 Form11.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2009)

Your 2007 _Form 11_ should have been in by October 31st 2008. Are you late or something?


----------



## LB03 (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the help guys

Xeresod exactly what I was looking for

Yep late clubman.


----------



## Philthy (3 Aug 2010)

*Still Helpful*



xeresod said:


> You need to look on the Revenue (not ROS) website for blank forms - is the 2007 Form11.


 

I'm always looking for these forms for various clients. Why do they make it so hard to find them on the site? So they can add interest?  I was able to figure out my way to the 2008 by hovering over your link. Good work Xeresod!

PS Newbies can't even quote someone elses URL unless they have 15 posts?  Couldn't figure out for a second there why my post wouldn't work.....grrr


----------

